# [solved] finito il boot , il sistema ritorna sulla console

## CarloJekko

Da un po di tempo dopo che è apparso il server grafico, alla fine del boot torna sulla console. devo premere ctrl+alt+f7 . Già una volta risolsi togliendo splash dall'init, ma ora, anche senza, continua a tornare su TTY1

c'è un file di configurazione?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Da un po di tempo dopo che è apparso il server grafico, alla fine del boot torna sulla console. devo premere ctrl+alt+f7 . Già una volta risolsi togliendo splash dall'init, ma ora, anche senza, continua a tornare su TTY1
> 
> c'è un file di configurazione?

 

Ciao,

mi è capitato quando, usando KnetworkManager, e avendo dimenticato di togliere eth1 dal runlevel battery, quando ho acceso il portatile con la batteria mi è successa la tua stessa cosa, ovviamente togliendo eth1 dal runlevel battery non è più successo.... Guarda un poco se capita qualcosa del genere anche a te!

Good Noel

----------

## djinnZ

come workaround temporaneo aggiungi chvt 7 a local.start

----------

## CarloJekko

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> come workaround temporaneo aggiungi chvt 7 a local.start

 

nulla

neanche togliendo tutti gli eth da runlevel

altro?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   come workaround temporaneo aggiungi chvt 7 a local.start 
> 
> nulla
> 
> neanche togliendo tutti gli eth da runlevel
> ...

 

sicuramente lo avrai già fatto, ma ricontrolla dmesg ed i messaggi di boot, così, tanto per trovare qualche motivo al problema....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## CarloJekko

nulla....   :Crying or Very sad: 

è una noia, soprattutto per chi accende il computer e non sa come funge linux... !!

----------

## MajinJoko

Non è che ti è rimasto in giro qualcosa per lo spash? Provare a rimuovere anche le splash-utils?

È un consiglio come un altro.. solo perché io ottenevo lo stesso problema con lo splash all'avvio..

----------

## CarloJekko

ho risolto emergendo sys-apps/lcdsplash ... questo mi ha sosituito un file, per l'esattezza 

/sbin/splash-functions.sh

Ora è tutto come prima  :Very Happy: 

P.S. io ho un LCD !!

----------

